# Finally finished writing my book!!!!!



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Folks, 
I've finally finished my ebook entitled How to become a Professional Hunter in Africa and its available here: How To Become A Professional Hunter In Africa :: eBook

We do plan a hardcopy version as well but that won't be ready for a while yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations!! Writing a book is quite an accomplishment. Be sure to keep us posted when the hard copy comes out.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Ain't that the truth.... I've done a fair bit of article writing for various magazines but I found writing an entire book was completely different and a helluva lot harder!

I've gotta say, I'm very pleased with the end result and just hope the readers enjoy it as much as the reviewers did!


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

We're still waiting for some of the full reviews but the first one has just arrived and as I'm going away for a few days tomorrow, I thought some of you guys might be interested in seeing it.

Review by John Wilkes.

Unique is a much used and inappropriately applied word, but it certainly describes this fascinating e-book by Steve Robinson of Kuduland Safaris.

Steve was born in the south of England. Like many of us his earliest exposure to African hunting was through the works of such legendary figures as F.C. Selous and JA.Hunter and the more contemporary writing of Ruark et al. Never suspecting where it would take him Steve hunted Africa for the first time in his early twenties. His subsequent meeting and friendship with the late Vivian L. Good PH, changed his life for ever.

A period of apprenticeship under Mr. Good and training with the doyen of African PH schooling, Ian Goss, set Steve on the path to becoming a successful PH and outfitter. Some thirty years on and having hunted both plains and dangerous game professionally in seven African Nations, Steve has produced this book to  answer the many queries he gets from would be PH students from around the world.

Written in a light but authoritative style the author takes you through the trials and tribulations of becoming part of (and being successful in) the African Hunting Safari industry. Whilst there has been ,and still is, much published from the Safari client perspective no previous work has addressed the "other side of the campfire". The book is entertainingly structured featuring not only the authors work, but contributions from others, either directly or through links to his extensive Shakari Connection web site.

As a self confessed Luddite I must admit I had my doubts about the EBook format I genuinely feared I would miss the familiar "feel" of an actual book in my hand. How wrong I was! The system is easy to read and has the added advantage that one can cross reference with the web site. This has two distinct advantages, firstly a conventional book(books?) of this scope would be huge, and frankly, hideously expensive. Add to this the ability to download visa, cities and other forms and material and it makes for an extremely useful study guide without taking away from the flow and continuity of the book.

Well illustrated with colour pictures and peppered with the author's experiences as an Englishman who came to Africa and made a success of life as a Professional Hunter and Safari Operator, the book really is an invaluable asset to anyone thinking of a career as an African PH. But in truth it is more than that, it is an up to date insight into the world of Professional Hunting in Africa and will be of as much interest to clients and African hunting buffs as aspirant PHs.

Practical efficiency is very much the theme of this work the general information will also be of interest to guides, PHs or recreational hunters wherever they may be in the world. Whilst Africa focused the information could well be adapted to other countries; animal species, legal requirements etc aside.

The majority of Professional Hunters are "Africa born and bred" but it is possible (though not easy) for an outsider to enter the industry. Steve does not pull his punches and quickly dispels romantic illusions that some might have of the industry.

The book covers everything from training and apprenticeship, licence and legal requirements for the various African states, staff, camp, client and hunt management, contractual procedures, PH firearm and projectile selection and use, vehicle selection adaptation and use, taxidermy, health and the myriad other things a modern PH must know. Add to this the species specific information (the leopard information I found particularly interesting) and you have what other PHs are already referring to as a "PH bible" when experienced folk in the African hunting world make comments like it makes sense to listen.

From CITES to cisterns, buffalo to bullet performance all aspects of life as a PH are covered. If you ever wanted to know how to construct a top quality wilderness hunting camp, manage staff, build a leopard blind, draw up a contract and what goes into the making of a successful safari company and the thousand other things that are required in the life of the modern African PH then this is the only readily available source. I wish it had been available when I started my recent path to PH status. A work that certainly deserves the title unique in the truest sense. Steve and Susan are to be congratulated on an original and innovative contribution to the industry. The book is available from:

http://www.shakariconnection.c...unter-in-africa.html

Price : US $ 39.99.


----------



## shakari (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to say that if anyone out there has a website and is interested in selling the book on affiliate, they can sign up at Digital Products Retailer: Affiliate Program & Sell Online - ClickBank as an affiliate and earn a very good commission on their sales.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Steve, Writing a book is an Awesome accomplishment, So is Being a PH in Africa!! I think at one time or other every hunter has dreamed of doing just this.


----------

